# First Trail Cam Pics



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Bought my 1st trailcam a few weeks ago (WI IR4) and have some decent pics. So far only a doe and her two fawns but they are DEER! The location is just inside the woods 20 yds or so and I recently put a small foodplot in. Im sure the freshly disturbed dirt added to the attraction but in the one pic you can see the doe licking a Trophy Rock. This location is about 300 yds from about 150 acres of corn so once the corn comes off hopefully I will get more deer working the area. I'm not expecting to see too many bucks this year as 3baskets were harvested off this and the surrounding properties last year. So I plan on holding off on bucks for the next two seasons and whack the does. This doesn't bother me a bit, Im a meathunter at heart! I am going to buy another IR 4 before season and place it at another location where we are putting in 1 1/2 acres of food plot tommorow. I am anxious to see if the cam eats the batteries once it gets cold. This trail camera stuff is sweet!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My IR5 has been out for a month or better now and I havnt burned up the first set of batteries yet. I'm sure they wont last near as long in the winter though.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

My moutrie i60 runs on 6 D batteries for about 4-5 Months.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, the IR4 took a crap after less than 3 weeks. Took it back to BPS and exchanged it for the 1.3WG 2-pack with flash. Only got one cam out and managed to get a few pics on the internal memory (I forgot my SD card) After I set out the 2nd unit out the next week I checkes it a week later only to find 23 "no data" images! Packed both cams up and headed back to BPS. Exchanged them for a moultrie D55. I hope this fairs better than the Wildgame Innovations cams. The more reviews I read on trail cams the more it seems like all the competitors are trying to offer a cam at the $100 range but are sacrificing quality. Maybe I just have terrible luck and got a few lemons? The Primos Truth cams seem to be the cats meow but BPS in Rossford cant keep them in stock. May have to order one. Anyways when the cams worked I got some cool pics while it lasted.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Davy,
I am the guy that spoke with you at BPS about the Wildgame Cameras. I got it out and set it up on Sunday, time will tell if it will do the job. Let me know how the M-55 works, maybe I will have to switch. I am from Findlay so not too far from you.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Mike, its cool to put a face with a fellow OGFer! Gonna leave the cam alone until Sat. after I'm done bowhunting. Then I will pull the card. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I still think I will order a Truth 35. That way maybe between the two I can keep one working!


----------

